# Teacher Ivanov



## Jay Bell (Oct 15, 2003)

Teacher Ivanov was a naturalist who impacted the training and health/life development used in Spetsnaz training.  Here are some things he suggests:



> My heart request to you, take from me some advices in addition of that is written in "Ogonjek" num.8, 1982, to strengthen your own health:
> 1. Twice a day take a cold bath in natural waters so that you feel good. Bath in whatever you can - lakes, rivers, a bath, take a shower or pour water over yourself. These are your conditions. Finish a hot bath with cold water.
> 2. Before bathing or afer it, and if it is possible at the same time, go out in the nature, stand barefooted on the earth or on snow in winter for at least 1-2 minutes. Breathe in the air several times through yuor mouth and thinkfully wish yourself and all the people the good health.
> 3. Don't drink alcohol or smoke.
> ...



Here is some more information on Porphiri Ivanov


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 15, 2003)

The benefits of the guidelines above are many (coincidently enough - as I write this - I am 12 hours into my weekly 30 - 36 hour fast).
We, as 'civilized' people, have developed the idea that it is necessary to eat at least 3 meals a day - with numerous snacks in between. No wonder the vast majority of Americans are having problems with their health and weight. (I will leave the issue of domestic and world hunger, and the rant that normally accompanies it, out of this post).
Our bodies are constantly processing food - and this is hardly conducive to what we should do for optimum physical health and performance.
There are numerous hormonal substances that can only be properly produced by the body when there is an absence of constant food processing...a state that is rarely achieved by the majority of people I know, at least.
The slightest feeling of hunger is avoided and fasting is unheard of or regarded as a 'kookey' concept.

There is a cyclic nature to our bodys functions that we, as modern city dwellers, have turned away from - and we suffer for it.
We only have to look into our genetic past and to the way the predators of the world eat to see that we are overloading our bodies.

Ivanov had the right idea.
Wish I had learned it 30+ years ago.


----------



## pknox (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pervaz _
> *Another clap happy Christan - isnt the world wonderful if I expose myself to the snow and its supposed to be good (obviously protected against hypothermia ..
> 
> Now where did i put my tamberine ??? *



I don't see any references in the list that would say the writer was a Christian.  Spiritual perhaps, but a Christian no.  What caused you to make that assumption?

As for the bare feet in winter -- it can be done, if taken to gradually so as to build up a tolerance.  At that point, the issue becomes more one of mental perserverance than a physical one.  Many kyokushin practitioners in Japan did just that, and eventually moved on to running barefoot in the snow for a number of miles -- a practice started by their founder, Mas Oyama.  He was also not a Christian, I believe.


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 18, 2003)

If it wasn't for that "clap happy Christian", RMA wouldn't be what it is today.

From his writings:



> The achievement in the my will development and conscious managing of my organism in life: During one year (1934) I got clothed and got rid off bad habits and all my previous life for ever: hard drinking, smoking, intemperateness in words and swearing, tumult, heat game in cards, selfishness, unrestrained and impolite attitude to the people, untruthfulness, religiousness, sexual excesses and dissoluteness etc. And all my feelings and desires and passions I subordinated to my will and consciousness.


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmmm - 
Pervaz
   Got a little anti-christian baggage? Doesnt matter when looking into the teachings of Ivanov. I also do not know (or care) of his religious background.
   Winter training (kan-geiko) has been a part of many cultures warrior training. The Japanese even have a whole school of thought/philosophy that was based on facing the elements - Shugendo. many special forces of the world utilize it, even today.
   You can find it in many cultures and where it may not be for everyone, I personally enjoy it. Does it make my punch harder? No. It is more of a 'training of the will'. Facing barriers and removing them...and winter training is particularly invigorating.
Dousing with cold water and fasting weekly are practises I find invigorating as well.

  I also agree, RMA as we know it today, would not be what it is without a nod to the man. RMA also, in early history; was closely linked to the church - and many of our present exponents are deeply religious individuals. This too may not be for everyone.

  None of them, as far as I know; own a tambourine though.


----------



## David (Oct 18, 2003)

Atheist-Buddhist here.  I douse.

Don't have to be a christian to have a working human body...

-David


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 18, 2003)

My name is Jay.........and I'm a douser.  Agnostic to the core.

That's like saying if you study Japanese arts you are a buddhist.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 18, 2003)

Please bear in mind that wildly inflamatory religious comments led to individuals being banned on other boards.  I bring this up, not for the banned individuals, but to remind everyone else that defending your stance takes up bandwidth and costs whomever runs the board.  Normally, this is part of the function of the board to discuss/debate: however, trolls use inflamatory and derogatory comments to incite massive retaliation for their own amusement, and at the expense of the board staff.  

If you know you are right, in the face of obvious troll behavior, laugh and let it be so that you "don't feed the troll" and the board staff don't have to deal with the headache and cost.

If you ignore trolls, they will eventually get bored and go away.  There, that is the last of the bandwidth I will consume for this discussion.

My 2 cents :soapbox: soapbox mode: off

Jennifer


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

A good place for religious discussions is The Study, e.g.:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10609


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2003)

Winter training is for SINNERS! 

LOL Just kidding. I am Catholic, and I practice Winter training, dousing, fasting, meditating, dancing around to Yanni in my bikini underwear, etc.

O.K....I was kidding about the dancing around to Yanni in my underwear part, but the rest I do recomend and endorse the rest! I was happy to read about some of the health practices of Systema, because they mirror eastern European practices that have been around for ages (I know because I am both Celtic and Eastern European, and I knew about a lot of this stuff prior to hearing about systema!)


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

Do you guys know of any sites that go into detail on eastern european health practices, including those found in Systema?  I'm especially interested in finding out more about dousing, but I'd like to hear about some of the other stuff too.


----------



## ABN (Oct 19, 2003)

Check out www.alliancemartialarts.com/cold5.htm There is a good deal of info on dousing as well as info on other forms of cold water therapy and links to other sites with info. If you are willing to make the purchase, you should also check out the (WARNING WARNING BLATANT PLUG) Russian System Guidebook Which describes the benefits of dousing and basic instructions for the beginner. From my own experience, I've found dousing to be very helpful and also a great way to psyop nosy neighbors...


andy


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

Great info!  The first site is cool, as having the pictures make things a lot more understandable.  Unfortunately, quite a few of the links don't seem to work, but there is an excellent link to info on Teacher Ivanov.

No link seemed to come through for the guidebook - where can I find out more about it?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *No link seemed to come through for the guidebook - where can I find out more about it? *



See:
http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=42


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

Thank you, good sir -- I'll be sure to check it out.


----------

